# custom woodgrain



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

heres some of the woodgrain ive done


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

i do marbelizing too marbelizing


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

nice work man. do you clear over the pieces?


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

pm me price on doing interior wodd trim for a 91 fleetwood!!


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> nice work man. do you clear over the pieces?


yea


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> pm me price on doing interior wodd trim for a 91 fleetwood!!


send me a pic of the stuff u want done and how u want it and well take it from there homie:thumbsup:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

add woodgrain to ur ride or fix ur old stuff


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

nice work homie!!


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> nice work homie!!


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

That wood grain looking clean..


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

X2!


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Marbelizing*

I always liked marbelizing. I have a big body and want some pieces done. I'm in Sac so hit me up if you still getting down.


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

pm sent homie


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

lowtown50 said:


> heres some of the woodgrain ive done


if and when I finish my end of the deal,you'll be wood graining all my interior on the bomba


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

yea homie ill hook u up loco


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lowtown50 said:


> heres some of the woodgrain ive done


reaL NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> reaL NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks homie


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x2!!


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Need my rag done


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I need a stonegrip steering wheel


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

misterslick said:


> I need a stonegrip steering wheel


marbleized? send me pics of ur wheel


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

64DROPP said:


> Need my rag done


when ever u ready homie


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you done any black wood trim? Pics? Been wanting to do something in the Caddy.


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

DVS said:


> Have you done any black wood trim? Pics? Been wanting to do something in the Caddy.


yea ill do a lil test panel and send u a pic,i can do colors blues,reds,greens whatever


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

lowtown50 said:


> yea ill do a lil test panel and send u a pic,i can do colors blues,reds,greens whatever


Sent you a pm bro


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

pmed u back


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

misterslick said:


> I need a stonegrip steering wheel


that would be too gangsta :cheesy:


----------

